# Aquatop Forza-13 overheating my 75G tank



## Aquafrank (Jul 21, 2018)

I have never seen anything like this before. The head of my 3 week old Aquatop FZ-13 is _*quite*_ warm to the touch. The UV light is OFF. The heat seems to be coming from the pump impeller. The temperature of my 75 gallon tank has been slowly creeping up from 78.6 and is now at 80.5 degrees F with all other sources of heat turned off (heater and LED bank). 

My tank is in a finished, fully furnished unheated basement far from any natural source of daylight or heat except for a washer and dryer which are quite far away and in a separate enclosed room with a door. The air temperature of the basement is a constant 72 degrees all year round since it is almost entirely below grade. Clearly, the heat source is the Aquatop canister filter.

_*Is this a known issue with the Forza FZ-13???*_ I may have to start floating cold water bottles in the tank if the temperature rises much further. :surprise:


----------

